# X5 45e Range



## Hendersonliving (Oct 9, 2020)

So I have been unable to get help to understand why despite being fully charged the max range I can see is 27 mi compared to the advertised 50+. The dealer could not explain and gave wrong info on how to change some settings - the options they suggested did not even exist. Is this false advertising?


----------

